# Looking for magazine grip extensions for Taurus PT92 AFS-D



## ariescrown (Oct 1, 2020)

HI to everyone nice to be with you. I do feel a little selfish however because I got here through the desperation of always not being able to find the grip extension attachments for my particular model gun. Does anyone know where I can get these or if they even make them for my gun. I have several handguns and look forward to discussing different aspects about them with you all in the future. Thank You


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

This might work for you, or it might not...

https://www.mec-gar.com/firearm-magazines-accessories/Plus-2-Adapter-Set

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ariescrown (Oct 1, 2020)

Thank you for trying to help.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Check on a forum called taurusarmed.


----------

